# Cast iron tea pot



## bmhughes89 (May 31, 2017)

I've fixed plenty of rusty cast irons in my life, but I have a rusty cast iron tea pot. Anyone have any tips to get rust out of all the nooks and crannies? Specifically the spout.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Following because I also have a cast iron teapot that needs fixed.

Mine was coated in paint or stove black and is mostly shiny except for some rust spots and the bottom where a mouse nested. Ughh!!!

I wonder if it really is cast iron or a different metal?


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Following with hopes that someday I'll have a cast iron tea pot.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

bmhughes89 said:


> I've fixed plenty of rusty cast irons in my life, but I have a rusty cast iron tea pot. Anyone have any tips to get rust out of all the nooks and crannies? Specifically the spout.


Hmmm....steel wool wrapped around a bottle brush? I am saving the kettle for my very last cast iron ressurection project because idk either


----------



## bmhughes89 (May 31, 2017)

I was thinking an acetylene torch. I just don't want to get it too hot.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd try using wire brushes to get as much as possible, and then treat it with OSPHO, which will convert the rust to iron.

Then I'd rinse it with a baking soda solution to neutralize any residual acid, and season it with lard or vegetable oil to prevent further rusting.

http://www.bing.com/search?q=OSPHO,...0-0&sk=&cvid=075DA427DD014F6FA40DDAFD40E670F4


----------



## wraith (Jun 26, 2016)

I hope no one minds if I nit pick a tiny bit. I think what you're asking about is actually a tea *kettle*, rather than a tea *pot. *The reason I felt the need to make the distinction is that kettles go on the stove/fire while pots do not. I just had a conversation with someone who tried to use their tea *pot *to try to heat water on the stove, It broke. Thanks for indulging me


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

wraith said:


> I hope no one minds if I nit pick a tiny bit. I think what you're asking about is actually a tea *kettle*, rather than a tea *pot. *The reason I felt the need to make the distinction is that kettles go on the stove/fire while pots do not. I just had a conversation with someone who tried to use their tea *pot *to try to heat water on the stove, It broke. Thanks for indulging me


Yes Japanese especially like cast iron tea pots, but these are usually coated, made especially for brewing tea not heating water. Most are pretty small too, so not like you would be tempted for any other use.

Most of the cast iron tea kettles you find are Taiwan or China and were made as humidifiers only, set on your wood stove with water in them, add moisture to the air. They even originally came with a disclaimer "not for potable water". Meaning dont use them to make tea. Not sure if this just because they were not coated and you got rust, or whether they had lead or other contaminates. Quite possible if they were say made from certain scrap metals that you truly wouldnt want water from them.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

wraith said:


> I hope no one minds if I nit pick a tiny bit. I think what you're asking about is actually a tea *kettle*, rather than a tea *pot. *The reason I felt the need to make the distinction is that kettles go on the stove/fire while pots do not. I just had a conversation with someone who tried to use their tea *pot *to try to heat water on the stove, It broke. Thanks for indulging me


Yes Japanese especially like cast iron tea pots, but these are usually coated, made especially for brewing tea not heating water. Most are pretty small too, so not like you would be tempted for any other use.

Most of the cast iron tea kettles you find are Taiwan or China and were made as humidifiers only, set on your wood stove with water in them, add moisture to the air. They even originally came with a disclaimer "not for potable water". Meaning dont use them to make tea. Not sure if this just because they were not coated and you got rust, or whether they had lead or other contaminates. Quite possible if they were say made from certain scrap metals that you truly wouldnt want water from them.


----------

